

Presenting The Worst Thing On The Internet: The Nokia Lumia Rap - eminemence
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/10/presenting-the-worst-thing-on-the-internet-the-nokia-lumia-rap/

======
stephengillie
The linked video has become private, but other copies are available:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6H7NkM21MY>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFZB91a1qUw> (short)

------
eminemence
This gave me goosebumps and crushed my Nokia loyalty to pieces.

------
jstanley
This is awesome.

